# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Asus XDSL modems και routers >  ASUS και 4g compatible usb adapters για internet backup

## nikgr

Ειναι σημαντικό νομιζω να υπάρχει 4g backup σε περίπτωση διακοπής ακόμη και μιας FTTH συνδεσης.
Η ASUS δίνει τη δυνατότητα να συνδέσεις ένα στικακι 4g γι' αυτο το λόγο.
Η cosmote δίνει την υπηρεσία cosmote internet backup με δικο της huawei 4g stick αλλα με μηνιαίο κόστος 10euro/μήνα  και χωρίς εγγύηση οτι δουλεύει σε άλλο router πέρα απο τα δικά της.

https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr...et_backup.html

Η ερώτησή μου ειναι αν μπορούμε να αγοράσουμε το δημοφιλές στην Ελλάδα huawei E3372h που δινει και η cosmote και να το συνδέσουμε στο asus με δικη μας sim  ωστε σε περίπτωση που διακοπεί η δικη μας σταθερή σύνδεση να πάρει internet απο εκει.

Συμφωνα με μια compatibility list που βρήκα απο την asus, το συγκεκριμένο λειτουργεί μόνο με τη σειρά AX. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι.
https://www.asus.com/event/networks_3g4g_support/

Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς αν δουλεύει και με ποιες ρυθμίσεις?
Εγω έχω ενα RT68u και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο stick θα μπορούσα να δοκιμάσω σε περίπτωση που δεν ειναι συμβατο το huawei
- - - Updated - - -

[EDIT]

το asus δινει δυνατότητα dual wan. Στη 2η εφεδρικη wan μπορεί εκτός απο ένα usb 4g stick να ειναι συνδεδεμένο ένα android τηλέφωνο.

Τα βηματα που ακολούθησα και δουλεψαν ήταν τα εξής.
1) συνέδεσα με ένα usb καλωδιο το κινητο μου τηλέφωνο στη usb2 του asus (το οποίο εκτελει χρεη router απευθείας συνδεδεμένο με το ont σε ftth σύνδεση)
2) ενεργοποίησα στο κινητό μου απο τις συνδέσεις --> mobile hotspot και tethering το mobile hotspot και tethering μεσω USB
3) Επέλεξα στις ρυθμίσεις χρονικού ορίου την επιλογή "χωρίς χρονικό όριο  πριν απο την απενεργοποίηση του mobile hotspot."
4) Aπο τις ρυθμίσεις του asus πήγα usb application  --> 3G/4G και έκανα enable to usb mode στο on ---> android phone.


5) Στην επιλογή dual wan : enable dual wan με primary τη wan και secondary τη usb (το κινητο δηλαδή). Στο dual mode wan το "fail over" ωστε να χρησιμοποιηθούν τα πολυτιμα data του κινητού μόνο σε περίπτωση διακοπής της σταθερής σύνδεσης. 


Υπάρχει και η επιλογή " load balance" αν θελει κάποιος να συνδυάσει το load και με τις 2 συνδέσεις του (σταθερή και κινητο) για μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα.


6) Αποσύνδεσα μετά δοκιμαστικα το καλώδιο ethernet απο τη wan του asus και αμέσως ενεργοποιηθηκε η δευτερευουσα wan απο το κινητό δίνοντάς μου μάλιστα και σταθερη τηλεφωνία μέσω κινητης  στο σταθερό τηλέφωνο!

To my ip επιβεβαιώνει οτι πράγματι πήρα ip κινητης τηλεφωνιας

7) Με την επανασύνδεση του σταθερού ethernet καλωδίου στην πρωτεύουσα wan η δευτερεύουσα κινητης μπήκε αμέσως σε αναμονή!


Μακάρι να συνεργάζεται και με κάποιο huawei 4g στικάκι που κυκλοφορεί ευρέως στην ελληνική αγορά ή με το huawei στικάκι που δίνει η cosmote με την υπηρεσία internet backup ωστε να μη χρειάζεται κάποιος να το συνδέσει στο speedport plus ή smart. Αν το έχει κάποιος το huawei της cosmote παρακαλώ ας επιβεβαιώσει οτι συνεργαζεται με κάποιο απο τα asus routers.

H υπηρεσία ειναι πολύ χρήσιμη και για λόγους ασφαλείας σε σπίτια/γραφεία με συναγερμό/ κάμερες οπου σε συνδυασμο με ups/μπαταρίες θα μπορέσουν να ενεργοποιηθουν ακόμη και αν κοπεί σκόπιμα το ρεύμα και η σταθερή τηλεφωνία.

----------


## HuskerDu

Το είχα δοκιμάσει πριν από καιρό με ένα παλιό android phone και δούλευε έτσι ακριβώς. Το θέμα είναι ότι έχει μια usb port και τώρα έχω πάνω ένα ext usb HD, το έχεις δοκιμάσει με usb hub να συνδεμένα το android & usb hard disk?!

----------


## nikgr

το δικο μου RT68U έχει μια usb2 και μια usb3 θυρα. Πάντως το δοκίμασα με tplink usb3 3port hub που δινει και μια 1000αρα ethernet και το είδε αμέσως. Τόσο τον δισκο ως usb3 όσο και τη θύρα lan  του usb hub.

Eπίσης δοκίμασα να μειώσω τους χρόνους απ' το default για τη standby wan οταν αποτυγχάνει η κύρια, αλλα και για την κύρια όταν επανέρχεται και πλέον οι εναλλαγές γίνονται άμεσα σε δευτερόλεπτα! Η secondary wan εμφανίζεται ως hot standby και όχι ως cold standby


Τα asus υποστηρίζουν πέρα απο usb 4G stick και κανονικό δευτερεύον 4g router συνδεδεμένο σε μια απο τις lan του.


Περιμένω τις επόμενες μέρες και ένα huawei 4g stick που αγόρασα και δινει και η cosmote στην υπηρεσία internet security να δω αν συνεργάζεται

----------


## spyridop

> Περιμένω τις επόμενες μέρες και ένα huawei 4g stick που αγόρασα και δινει και η cosmote στην υπηρεσία internet security να δω αν συνεργάζεται


Καλησπέρα Νίκο. Το stick είναι το e3372h-153 ; Αυτό διαθέτω εγώ εδώ και χρόνια και πρόσφατα δανείστηκα από συνάδελφο το  ASUS RT-AC750 (RT-AC51U), παιδεύτηκα 3 ημέρες αλλά δεν κατάφερα να τα κάνω να συνεργαστούν, κάποιο θέμα ασυμβατότητας υπήρχε...Μετά πήρα ένα TP-LINK MR3420 το οποίο αναγνώρισε αμέσως το Huawei stick, δούλεψε plug n play και λειτουργεί συνεχόμενα επί μέρες απροβλημάτιστα...

----------


## nikgr

e3372h-320 παρηγγειλα και το περιμενω απο βδομαδα. 
Διαβασα σε καποιο forum του εξωτερικου οτι δουλεψε με το δικο μου αν και επισημα κανενα συγχρονο 4g stick δεν υποστηριζεται και πραγματικα δεν καταλαβαινω το νοημα των firmware updates για ενα απλο πραγμα που επρεπε να διορθωσει η asus.

Το 3372 δινει με χρησιδανειο και η cosmote με την υπηρεσια της internet backup αλλα τη χρεωνει 10 euro το μηνα που τα θεωρω πολλά χρηματα για μια υπηρεσια που μπορει να μη χρησιμοποιησεις και ποτε.

Απο την αλλη ουτε η λυση της χρησης του τηλεφωνου ειναι βολικη να το εχεις συνδεδεμενο στο router εστω κσι για μια μερα...

Αν δεν δουλεψει στο asus ελπιζω να δουλεψει στο router της cosmote για ωρα αναγκης. Με μια καρτουλα μονο για internet 12gbyte για ενα χρονο βολευει πιστευω για να την εχεις μονιμα στο router και το κοστος ειναι 20euro για ενα χρονο αντι για 120 που ζητα η cosmote

----------


## TearDrop

Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να παιδεύεστε με usb stick και συμβατότητες. Ενα παλιό android phone συνδεδεμένο με tethering και κάνετε μια χαρά τη δουλειά σας. Εγώ το χρησιμοποιώ έτσι εδώ και 1 χρόνο και τις ελάχιστες φορές που έπεσε η σταθερή σύνδεση, δούλεψε άψογα.

----------


## nikgr

Ηρθε σημερα το huawei 3372 -320 4g που δινει και η cosmote με την υπηρεσια cosmote internet backup.

Δουλευει κανονικα αν το συνδεσω κατευθειαν στον υπολογιστη.
Στο asus rt68u φαινεται να αναγνωριζεται, αναβει το γαλαζιο λαμπακι συνδεσης σε 4g δικτυο, αλλα το asus μου βγαζει οτι το dhcp δεν εχει ρυθμιστει σωστα...
Το asus ειναι στην ip 192.168.2.1 και το huawei στην default 192.168.8.1

Δεν καταφερα να το κανω να δουλεψει ουτε στο speedport plus της cosmote.
Any ideas?

----------


## autodafos

καλημερα nikgr μήπως τελικα το καταφερες να παιξει ; σημερα πήρα και εγω το HUAWEI 3372h-320 stick απο Cosmote  και το συνεδεσα στο  ASUS RT-AC51U που εχω αλλα χωρις επιτυχια

----------

